# Master David Cheung's new Wing Chun federation



## zuti car (Nov 12, 2008)

It is my great pleasure to announce that TWCKF federation of Serbia, since
5 .XI.2008 . is officialy associated with Master David Cheung .After ten days in Serbia , and five days seminar , TWCKF federation of Serbia made agreement with Master David Cheung , and he accepted responsibility of leading organization in the future . Now we officaly work David Cheung&#8217;s system
( unofficially we practiced this system for 30 years ) , and in the future we will use name &#8220;Shaolin Wing Chun&#8221; . 




Master David visit the club in Pozarevac , and part of his demonstration on Budo Night in Veliko Gradiste , wich was organised in his honer
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JAt7cyvMA
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5abBxP7PH5Y


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 12, 2008)

No relation to William Cheung I hope... Lol


----------



## zuti car (Nov 12, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> No relation to William Cheung I hope... Lol



No , no relation to William Cheung .


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thankyou for clarifying...


----------



## zuti car (Nov 16, 2008)

Some more clips from seminar 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FqGYiXZLWG8
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3zxmQabJx1s
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=mlcT0la_dmE
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=k7RawsaDdpI


----------



## Carol (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought David Cheung was William Cheung's younger brother?


----------



## zuti car (Nov 16, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> I thought David Cheung was William Cheung's younger brother?



Yes , he is , but they are not i contact for many years now, and the systems wich they  teaching are very diffrenet .


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 17, 2008)

zuti car said:


> Yes , he is , but they are not i contact for many years now, and the systems wich they teaching are very diffrenet .


 
You lied!! You tricked me!! You nawty little wing chunner.....

Even his own brother won't talk to him!


----------



## zuti car (Nov 19, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ThPyVfUHWPk
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lgAb4fSORmc
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=z2c6icIhRQc
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VMMdW4vy0Mc


----------



## elder999 (Nov 19, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> I thought David Cheung was William Cheung's younger brother?


 

Beat me to it.


----------



## martyg (Nov 19, 2008)

I believe English is Zuti's second language, and he wasn't taking the "no relation" part in the right context.  Zuti is part of a group that was associated with William and is now with David.  David is no longer associated (wing chun wise) with William.  Hence Zuti's answer.

But yes, David is William's brother (he has several across the globe).  And he teaches his version of TWC with his own insight, experiences, values, etc.  But the bulk of it is still William's TWC, as you can see by the videos.


----------



## zuti car (Nov 20, 2008)

English is  my second language . TWC federation of serbia was associated with William , but we are allways practiced David s version of the style. Man who bruoght TwC in Serbia , Bob Gabersek was and still is Davids good friend , and also Davids student for couple of years , so, we were introduced with that version of the style , and never worked the stuff wich is William teaching now .


----------



## zuti car (Nov 28, 2008)

More clips from seminar

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl7Rzy3-Fbc
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wnodmbVZeoY
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pe-LQzQu2ac
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-c6_7v2Qz0g
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=m9UxwV2_OOE


----------



## zuti car (Nov 30, 2008)

Some clips from Budo Night in Veliko Gradiste , wich was organised in Master David s honer

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CV_3f35tLcE

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4_29b0JGyyc

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=p-aJC5AaXDs

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-GTDGZU_UpU

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_7i3zNM9MEc

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zLuEXL1O2zA

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aNKX8eae7wE

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UDOdPhC3Nt4

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ee888tCb8I

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gUohQe1hqEw


----------



## zuti car (Dec 7, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wbfiumGBdbE


----------



## zuti car (Dec 22, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5qNdED-vPFo
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=nmAQ4gHPjBs


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

Check out the info on David Cheung!

http://www.shaolinjeeshinwingchun.com.au/jeeshin/wing_chun_lineage.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branches_of_Wing_Chun#William_Cheung


----------



## zuti car (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## dnovice (Apr 1, 2009)

zuti car said:


> Yes , he is , but they are not i contact for many years now, and the systems wich they teaching are very diffrenet .


 
not sure man. I did William cheunge WC for a bit and all principles he is talking about are the same....

might as well be William Cheunge.


----------



## dnovice (Apr 1, 2009)

zuti car said:


> English is my second language . TWC federation of serbia was associated with William , but we are allways practiced David s version of the style. Man who bruoght TwC in Serbia , Bob Gabersek was and still is Davids good friend , and also Davids student for couple of years , so, we were introduced with that version of the style , and never worked the stuff wich is William teaching now .


 

I'm not sure what you are talking about man. Everything i see is William cheunge wing chun same principles, I studied william cheunge lineage for a while.


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Apr 2, 2009)

One of my new training buddies is a guy who comes from both William and David Cheung lineage. He tells me they are half-brothers. Their systems are pretty much the same to my eyes too, but he assures me there are diffrences. If I remember correctly he said Davids version is softer and more yielding... Something to do with this David guy being smaller. But yea, I think David learned WC from William. Anybody feel free to correct me if I got something wrong.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Eru Ilúvatar;1150319 said:
			
		

> One of my new training buddies is a guy who comes from both William and David Cheung lineage. He tells me they are half-brothers..


Did the guy tell you that your wing chun was wrong and 'modified'?



			
				Eru Ilúvatar;1150319 said:
			
		

> Their systems are pretty much the same to my eyes too, but he assures me there are diffrences. If I remember correctly he said Davids version is softer and more yielding... Something to do with this David guy being smaller. But yea, I think David learned WC from William. Anybody feel free to correct me if I got something wrong.


Yeah David must have learnt from William, because EVERYONE has leanrt from William Cheung, including Bruce Lee...


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Apr 2, 2009)

Acctualy the guy is quite humble. Especialy in comparison to William where he as an 17-18 year old was the only one thought the correct version and Yip Man basicly screwed his own children along with many other long-time students. I allways wondered; if that all is true, how did William have the face to betray his master who trusted him and only him with the only true version of WC and start teaching it to the public? Either way, if he's telling the truth or not there is something bad about his character wouldn't you say? I mean if Yip Man went threw all that trouble to keep it secret thats a pretty nasty thing to do lol.



> Yeah David must have learnt from William, because EVERYONE has leanrt from William Cheung, including Bruce Lee...


 
Ha! Thats a good one  Well acctualy after I made my posts I checked out that link that Yoshi posted(http://www.shaolinjeeshinwingchun.com.au/jeeshin/wing_chun_lineage.html) and it says David learned from Wong Shun Leung which is interesting becouse his version doesn't resembles the one Wong did at all, to my eyes.


----------



## zuti car (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## dnovice (Apr 6, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> Did the guy tell you that your wing chun was wrong and 'modified'?
> 
> 
> Yeah David must have learnt from William, because EVERYONE has leanrt from William Cheung, including Bruce Lee...


 
lol. well... I'm kidding. but seriously, when you look at the lineage online it says that David learned from Wong shun leung. Basically he didn't learn from Yip man himself meaning that he's neither higher than William Cheung or Wong shun leung. Now with that settled, looking at the way he performs his Chum kiu it doesn't resemble Wong shun leungs chum one bit. Rather it resembles William cheung's. If you put two and two to together you can come to two conclusions 1) he was taught by Wong Shun leung and later discarded what he was taught to learn William cheungs, because william cheungs stuff is plain awesome, or 2) he learned from William cheung in the beginning. I think he learned its 2, because it wouldn't make sense for him to discard Wong Shun Leungs WC. 

Still, WC is WC, one shouldn't worry about who learned from who because it will make your head spin with all the conflicting stories. One should just try to learn style the best they can. 



			
				Eru Ilúvatar;1150550 said:
			
		

> Ha! Thats a good one  Well acctualy after I made my posts I checked out that link that Yoshi posted(http://www.shaolinjeeshinwingchun.com.au/jeeshin/wing_chun_lineage.html) and it says David learned from Wong Shun Leung which is interesting becouse his version doesn't resembles the one Wong did at all, to my eyes.


 
Actually, when you check up the links provided by Yoshiyahu above, ie the link for William cheung lineage, it says that David Cheung studied under William cheung and that he is no longer affiliated. 

But like i said, who cares. Let's just learn what we can and the best we can be.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Eru Ilúvatar;1150550 said:
			
		

> Acctualy the guy is quite humble. Especialy in comparison to William where he as an 17-18 year old was the only one thought the correct version and Yip Man basicly screwed his own children along with many other long-time students. I allways wondered; if that all is true, how did William have the face to betray his master who trusted him and only him with the only true version of WC and start teaching it to the public? Either way, if he's telling the truth or not there is something bad about his character wouldn't you say? I mean if Yip Man went threw all that trouble to keep it secret thats a pretty nasty thing to do lol.


Not only that, but if you were going to 'screw over' everyone, you would at least tell more than one person about it

At the end of the day, family comes first, and whilst I know that Yip Man could be a nasty guy sometimes, I have heard that he always loved his kids 

I heard a story that Bruce Lee came over to train with Yip Man (after Bruce was starting to get famous) and asked Yip Man to show him the third form. He offered to pay him loads of money but Yip Man refused

I just think William Cheung went about the whole thing wrong. He could have just said that Yip Man showed him a different version of wing chun which was neither 'right' or 'wrong'. I think if he had done this, I would have been more interested in what he had to say. As it is, all his youtube clips are a joke and everything I hear about the guy is bad

His students are absolutely brainwashed into his whole 'knowing the true wing chun' thing and it is pretty sad.

I hope David Cheung is better and I will as always approach with an open mind. I just can't stand people lying or making more out of wing chun than it is (ie it has supernatural qualities etc)

Good wing chun is just good wing chun, no matter where it comes from or who taught who


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Apr 16, 2009)

Master David Cheung's seminar in Belgrade 1988. First seen parts of the original dummy, b.swords and dragon pole forms in TWC System.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdRctIcbIpw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anq-fdGKzWE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M3cDy8RiY0


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (May 2, 2009)

Master David Cheung demonstration complete ond original wooden dummy section form in Belgrade Seminar, 1988.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTHCKLINya8


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (May 2, 2009)

Master David free chi sao


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (May 2, 2009)

Next part


----------



## Ferikes (May 3, 2009)

Hello! May I ask you if you know Branimir Segvic? Didn't he train with you there in Serbia (or former Yugoslavia)?


----------



## zuti car (May 19, 2009)

Segvic was one of first people who started with TWC, . He had 7th student level when he was expeld from from Williams TWC federation for unknown reason. He is not in Serbia for a long time , maybe 20 years , and i do not know where he is , and what he is douing now. I know that he was in Slovakia for some time , but that was also long time ago


----------



## zuti car (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Jun 6, 2009)

One of the unique chi sao drils from Master David Cheung in Serbia seminar. First seen in TWC world in 1988.
Jedan od chi sao drilova Majstora Dejvida Cheunga sa seminara u Beogradu 1988.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2FOKJvV3hY


----------



## wingchuntemple (Jun 18, 2009)

zuti car said:


> Segvic was one of first people who started with TWC, . He had 7th student level when he was expeld from from Williams TWC federation for unknown reason. He is not in Serbia for a long time , maybe 20 years , and i do not know where he is , and what he is douing now. I know that he was in Slovakia for some time , but that was also long time ago


 
what u wrote here is not truth.
i met  grandmaster william cheung a few times and we spoke about branimir segvic.
william cheung never expeld mr.segvic from twc association. they have been in contact long time. william cheung was talking about mr.segvic as about his student.
i met  bozidar "boby" gabersek too and he is close friend of mr.segvic.
mr.gabersek respects mr.segvic as wing chun master too.
mr.segvic is living in serbia and he had never live in slovakia...


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Jun 22, 2009)

Branimir Segvic lives in Slovakia long tome. Proof http://ssg1.eu/seminars.php
William Cheung is not in good relationship with him. 
Bobby isn t seen him a long time.
Branimir hasn t done anything to promote wing chun almost 20 years in Serbia.
So, everything that Zuti Car said in his post is truth.
I know becouse I live in Serbia, and who are you


----------



## zuti car (Jun 22, 2009)

wingchuntemple said:


> what u wrote here is not truth.
> i met  grandmaster william cheung a few times and we spoke about branimir segvic.
> william cheung never expeld mr.segvic from twc association. they have been in contact long time. william cheung was talking about mr.segvic as about his student.
> i met  bozidar "boby" gabersek too and he is close friend of mr.segvic.
> ...



You asked me about this cracter Segvic , and i told you what i know . Branimir Segvic is totaly irrelevant for work of  Serbiam TWCKF Federation and martial arts in Serbia in general ,simply  because he does not live here for more then 20 years . If you watch carefully Shevic's resime here

http://ssg1.eu/branimir_segvic.php 

you will realise  data i gave you are correct .  Serbian TWCKF Federation was founded by Bozidar Gabersek and his students , Mikic Dejan and Radojkovic Dusan . I have valid documetation about all oure work since TWC came in Serbia 30 years ago . Anithing else   it is not of my concern . If you have any question about TWC federaton of Serbia or TWC in general ,  i will be more then happy to give you any information . With this post i will end any future conversation about Segvic or any other person who does not belong to TWC Federaton of Serbia . At the end , i fail to understand why you  ask about Segvic if you allready have information, what you are trying to gain with this .


----------



## wingchuntemple (Jun 22, 2009)

zuti car said:


> You asked me about this cracter Segvic , and i told you what i know . Branimir Segvic is totaly irrelevant for work of Serbiam TWCKF Federation and martial arts in Serbia in general ,simply because he does not live here for more then 20 years . If you watch carefully Shevic's resime here
> 
> http://ssg1.eu/branimir_segvic.php
> 
> you will realise data i gave you are correct . Serbian TWCKF Federation was founded by Bozidar Gabersek and his students , Mikic Dejan and Radojkovic Dusan . I have valid documetation about all oure work since TWC came in Serbia 30 years ago . Anithing else it is not of my concern . If you have any question about TWC federaton of Serbia or TWC in general , i will be more then happy to give you any information . With this post i will end any future conversation about Segvic or any other person who does not belong to TWC Federaton of Serbia . At the end , i fail to understand why you ask about Segvic if you allready have information, what you are trying to gain with this .


 
sorry but it wasnt me who asked about mr.branimir segvic.
it was question of "ferikes"...i answered because your answer was wrong.
btw.i know web site www.ssg1.eu really well... im executive director of special services group (ssg) and close friend of mr.segvic.

for "serbian wing chun":
mr.segvic and boby met last time in june 2008 in thailand..
check this http://rlwingchun.sk/_gallery.php?id=3&image=./images/photo/branimir_segvic/bs_boby01.jpg&page=
picture was taken in thailand january 2008


----------



## zuti car (Jun 23, 2009)

wingchuntemple said:


> sorry but it wasnt me who asked about mr.branimir segvic.
> it was question of "ferikes"...i answered because your answer was wrong.
> btw.i know web site www.ssg1.eu really well... im executive director of special services group (ssg) and close friend of mr.segvic.
> 
> ...



Please , no more  talk about segvic or anyone else who is not on any way conceted with Master David Cheung and Serbian TWCKF Federation. I know a lot about segvic from his former students, and i have heared about you from Gabersek ,but only thing i will talk about is oure work in the art of wing chun


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Jul 23, 2009)

Master David Cheung, Belgrade seminar in Sebia, knife defence. Aplication of the II form and wooden dummy against knife attack:


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Jul 28, 2009)

David Cheung in Serbia, Wing Chun contact reflex explanation


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Jul 28, 2009)

Defending from grabing for leading arm


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Jul 28, 2009)

Another way to defend leading arm from grabing. Aplication II section wooden dummy form.


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Jul 28, 2009)

Advanced version of defending. Advanced footwork, safety distance and kick.


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Aug 9, 2009)

Mater David Cheung's seminar in Slovakia
http://www.kungfuklub.sk/wp/


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Aug 11, 2009)

Master David's seminar in Slovakia, announcement with schedule:

http://www.kungfuklub.sk/wp/


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Aug 12, 2009)

Masrer David Cheung's message to all wing chun practicionars:

Wing Chun is the most superior system out of all,I think everyone agrees with this. Unfortunly a lot of Wing Chun leaders use this as a repean to attack the others, saying that the other Wing Chun training methods aren`t any good,saying that some Wing Chun training method are wrong, I personally do not agree with that.
The principle of Martial-Arts training is to promote and improve health,we are mature people,we should know what is right to do,we would choose the right direction to make improvments ,to achive our goals. I believe .We do not have any spare time to argue about that who is right or who is wrong,I think the most important thing to do is to help others and promote the system.
I will take this oppectunity to introduce to everyone that is more knowledge behind the phycial side of Martial-Ar
they will start to understand how the energy work in their bodies,how to preserve it ,how to neurish it, then, how to build it .they will start to understand what is good energy, what is bad energy, how to filter their energy every day and who to detox their bad energy.
I have achieved to a stage that I do not need any medical assistance or visit any medical professionals for the last 20 years,that is all from the result of Chi-Kung practice.In stead of going down-hill due to aging,the phycal side of my body is even getting better and stronger.I could not tell you much in writings,the best way to find out is -----YOU HAVE TO BE THERE-------


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Aug 13, 2009)

Master David Cheung explaining why is chi kung included in his wing chun teaching :

Chi-Kung is a form of ancient method to improve health and prevent sicknesses.Taoist believe that our body should be following in a regular rotain according to the season,time and dates,there is difference between day time and night times,which called-Ying,from mid day to mid night. Yang, from mid night to mid day.When the energy flows as in an equally inside the body,the body is in a healthy stage. When the energy has been distrubbed by either external or internal inferences such as life style,diets,radiations,and contact whit people, we will pick up the so call Bad Energy, and we started to get sick.For example,we are constantly come in contact with the Negative Electrons which flows in the air,from TV,from computers or Radiations which generated from the power-plants, the N/E will neiulise the Possitive Energy in our body that leaves only N/E inside our bodies,So ,when the energy is not balance, problems starts due to the ratio of chemical generated inside body had been changed, in the long run, these problems become clonic .
What are the chemicals do to our bodies----they generally run the whole show,they affect our thoughts,emotions,abilities of body`s performances ,diets and emeul-systems.
We have bliefly explain how our bodies work and how sicknesses occure,in order to tick care of these problems,human use herbs, invent drugs or medicine that that will bring the ratios of chemicals in the body back to normal, although some of these applications could bring the result,somehow there are records of side effect pops up, because the body is not doing it`s own jobs,or natually balancing the chemicals.
With the paticular types of Chi Kung we are practicing which will take care of the whole problem.firstly we DETOX  the body and then to indue energies this is the procedure to remove the toxin first because no mater how hard you work on inducing energies, the toxin stays in your body which had never been removed,they will course bigger and more serious problems in the long run.most Chi Kung practitioners only learn the way to induce energies but to Detox the body.
We had learn the Pleying Form,and the Sleeping Form last year,about the result, I think you should personally experienced and should tell everyone know.
We will go though the more effective Detox-Forms and Energies Inducing  forms this time.
The success of practicing Chi Kung will take care of basically heart problem,sleeping problems,indigestions,head aches ,stomach aches,cough,thues ,any problems,you name it.
Note:We have to pass on the message to the people,make them understand the Principle of how to Maintain Health in the rigtht way.


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Dejvid Cheung s Seminars in organization of the TWC Serbia Federation:

3. i 4. X 2009 Tren&#269;in, Slovakia
10. i 11. X 2009  Veliko Gradite, Serbia
16. i 17. X 2009 Skopije, Macedonia

Contact:

protecdoo@gmail.com
wingchun1@gmail.com


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Sep 6, 2009)

Majstor Dejvid Cheung, primena bon sao bloka, odbrana od krosea.


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Sep 20, 2009)

http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww108/mikic1967/engleskaverzija-1.jpg


----------



## Poor Uke (Sep 28, 2009)

Davis Cheung isnt he William Cheung's younger brother?


----------



## Domino (Sep 28, 2009)

Poor Uke said:


> Davis Cheung isnt he William Cheung's younger brother?



Yes, mentioned at the beginning of the post, but they havn't spoken to each other for some time apparently !


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Oct 22, 2009)

Master David Cheung, seminar in Serbia 2009


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Nov 14, 2009)

Majstor Dejvid Cheung, antigrappling


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Nov 14, 2009)

Slicnost izmedju Jeet kune do i wing chun principa u ucenju Majstora Dejvida Cheunga:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNrwom07FWU


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Nov 18, 2009)

Majstor Dejvid Cheung, princip pracenja vodeceg lakta u odbrani od niskih noznih udaraca.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5VjnSHWfro


----------



## Serbian Wing Chun (Feb 9, 2010)

Something from the history of Wing Chun development in Yugoslavia
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDtzvNVPkpc


----------



## jingxinyuan (Oct 5, 2010)

What is David Cheung a "Doctor" of ?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Serbian Wing Chun said:


> Masrer David Cheung's message to all wing chun practicionars:
> 
> Wing Chun is the most superior system out of all,I think everyone agrees with this. -------


 
I have a major problem with this. There is no superior art. There is only what fits the individual. Some people dont find wing chun useful (no matter what school they train under). Others are looking for a martial art that trains certain aspects (sport, fitness, weapon defence etc)

I would never say that Kamon is superior to all, even though I love it, and even though Kevin Chan is an amazing practitioner of kung fu

This is often the reason why wing chun gets a bad rep. Some styles thinking they are better than others is never a good thing

Certainly there are schools that dont deliver on what they say ('the best self defence system in the UK' etc), but even then, I am sure that students would get something out of the training

So called masters who coem out preaching this kidn of twaddle does not help overall discussion, promotion and growth of martial arts


----------



## graychuan (Oct 5, 2010)

zuti car said:


> It is my great pleasure to announce that TWCKF federation of Serbia, since
> 5 .XI.2008 . is officialy associated with Master David Cheung .After ten days in Serbia , and five days seminar , TWCKF federation of Serbia made agreement with Master David Cheung , and he accepted responsibility of leading organization in the future . Now we officaly work David Cheungs system
> ( unofficially we practiced this system for 30 years ) , and in the future we will use name Shaolin Wing Chun .




Very happy for you. Glad you have this 'official' title to your organization now...especially after 30 years. You must know a lot. Which brings me to a couple of pertinent questions.... 

 What have you NOT learned in 30 years that you think you will gain now that you are 'officially associated' ? What does William Cheung's little brother have to offer your association? What direction is he leading your group in the future?


----------

